# Colnago Gran Fondo San Diego



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Rather than continue the discussion under the CGFLA thread I thought I would create a separate one for the SAN.

Looks like the posted the route now for the 109 miler, http://classic.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-diego/975129895806878226. Is this the same climb as last year? I ask because the profile doesn't look as aggressive.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I considered doing it in 2010 and looked at the map, the main climb looks the same to me but I could be wrong. 

Someone posted the 2009 course on geoladders, looks like it is the same climb as 2009 without the side trip into Alpine:

http://www.geoladders.com/gps_route_racer.php?route_id=21608

Too bad they spend so much time on 94... I was hoping for another trip over the bridge and signed up a couple weeks ago. Not looking forward to 94.


----------

